# Dual potty training



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, I've questions on how to dual potty train. I searched the forum and found a few older threads but not particularly useful for me case. 

Here's my situation - my boy is 8 months old, he was trained on pee pad since the day we brought him home, I'm trying to transition him from pad to outside since I don't like the smell in the house. And we leave a pee pad in the house when we're not home, no pee pad if there's someone home to take him out every 2 hours or so. He was doing fine on that until 3 days ago, we left him a pee pad in the house and left for 2 hours, came back with a puddle in the living room, pee pad was clean, from then on, he started peeing and pooping in the house whenever he feels like. We still take him out to potty every 2 hours or so. Every time he potty outside we give him treats and praise, if he potty indoor we just clean it up and spray with nature's miracle . I wonder if I'm transitioning him too fast, so I put the pee pad down in the house again but now he refuses to go on pee pad and just go on the living room floor...I'm clueless as to what I did wrong and what to do now...I'd want him to be dual trained since there are a couple days a week that I need to be away for 5 - 6 hours. Should I just go back to square one and have him on pee pad only?


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

I think you need to improve your training for him and always monitor him after his meals, this is what i'm doing everyday and it's useful. If you have a regular feeding time that's good and after his meals Take him outside or if you have a small garden that's great, you need to let him know the right place to pee for every 30 minutes in one hour you need to take him outside, and you also do this in the morning and if he success give him a treats, and do this in the evening too, after his dinner! And the best key for this is patience, and soon you will succeed. Good luck.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you tried crate training him??? That seems to be the best way to potty train a new Puppy and at 8 months of age, he is still a Puppy. None of mine were free to run around the house at that age and were carefully supervised if they were anywhere else but in our Kitchen and in their Crate. Worked best for all of mine.


----------



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Have you tried crate training him??? That seems to be the best way to potty train a new Puppy and at 8 months of age, he is still a Puppy. None of mine were free to run around the house at that age and were carefully supervised if they were anywhere else but in our Kitchen and in their Crate. Worked best for all of mine.


Hi, he was 100% trained on the pee pad until we try to transition him outside. I want him to be able to go on the pad when no one is home and go outside when we are home. How can I get him to understand that he needs to go on the pad when no one is home?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Personally, I would not leave an 8 month old Puppy roaming around all alone until he were completely potty trained. If you feel uncomfortable leaving him in a Crate, then I would either gate off a room with pee pads and see if that works or get a pen where you can leave him with his toys, pee pad, etc. I am sure that there will be more suggestions regarding you question.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

You really have to go back to basics and start over. Once they get a strange idea in their head, they may not even know they're making a mistake. Crate training/xpen is definitely the best way to go, and at his age, they do typically go thru a rough stage and can get into all kinds of trouble. I agree, I wouldn't give free roam either...for his safety.

You could always try leash training to the potty pad too, until he gets the "right" idea back in his head. If he's not "asking" to go out, he's really not trained for outside either. Once he is "asking", rather than someone "taking" him out, and consistently back on the pee pad in the house, you can place the pee pad by the door you generally use to take him out, or in a place he's used to, and you should be good to go.


----------



## Pattyr (Nov 3, 2016)

*Potty training patience!http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/images/smilies/smilie_tischka*

I need your guys advice. Just got my Tessie last Friday. She has a pink playpen that she is content to be in unless she wants to play with mama. She has a potty pad with holder at one end of the pen and uses most of the time when she is in there. Sometimes she will poop out of the pan even though its clean. My routine has been, crate by bed at night. She is quiet as a a mouse http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/images/smilies/wub.gif little sweetheart. Right away we go potty in morning and she goes on her pad without an issue. I give her lots of cheers and jump up and down, then she gets some cheerios which she loves. Then she comes out and plays and learns for an hour, back in pen for breakfast, then I start to get confused from there. I know after she eats she should need to go potty within an half hour to hr. She is 2 1/2 months old. Do I let her back out after she eats? Or leave her in until after she potties? I leave the play pen door open while she plays and she did go back in there to go poop this morning which was a first, however she went on floor next to the pan. Do I high five her for that? I guess I'm trying to understand how is she ever going to learn to go on the pad by herself when she is out playing unless its by accident. My previous pup was trained for outside, grass was just right out the door. This house there is a long deck to cross to get to grass and steps for those little legs, Breeder said to paper train her as we live in MN and it gets pretty cold. I do put her on the couch with me after I know its safe, we play and then pop her back to playpen. Any advice I would greatly appreciate. I dont want to confuse her anymore than I have already. She learned how to fetch and sit right away so I know she's a smart girl and wants to learn. HELP!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Back to square one! You have confused him. Mine are not dual trained, they are potty pad trained. But when they go outside they potty sometimes. But my boy will go to the door wanting to go back in so he can go potty.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:We have the Piddle Place which does not have an odor. You can google it. At 8 months your boy is young and you need to turn this around. I went through this when I got my 11 month old girl and my boy was 9 months old. She was not well trained and he thought if she can do it, I can. I put up the x-pen and started all over with both of them. Good luck, it's worth the time to train them right.


----------

